# Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection Sealant???



## Doonco (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi everyone...

Thinkin about properly tackling my car this weekend... Gettin it all swirl free and so... 
Iv been looking into Sealants to put on after iv finished the car...
If i get the car swirl and scratch free... how do i put the sealant on?

Machine Polisher? Or by hand? 

Would any one recommend any techniques to minimise damaging the paintwork after finishing?

Thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

By hand ! Applied some to a car today in the blazing heat, brilliant product :thumb:


----------



## Doonco (Apr 30, 2010)

So put it on by hand and off by hand... 
And jst hope it doesnt cause any defects on the paint?

Does it add shine?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Or for a change you could try the TW Platinum Extra Gloss


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Doonco said:


> So put it on by hand and off by hand...
> And jst hope it doesnt cause any defects on the paint?
> 
> Does it add shine?


It does 'add' shine the metallic flakes pop through :thumb:
Remember you don't have to put loads on, just apply and leave it for around 20-30 mins until the hazing is evident, then buff off :thumb:
And durability is very good for both products :argie:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I've found EGP to be very easy to use and very forgiving, adds a great shine too that seems to last


----------



## Doonco (Apr 30, 2010)

Perfect... Gonna get the thing machine polished etc tomorrow if the weather stays good!
So i wanna get something to seal it all up after all my hard work! haha!

Cheers


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Doonco said:


> Perfect... Gonna get the thing machine polished etc* tomorrow if the weather stays good!*So i wanna get something to seal it all up after all my hard work! haha!
> 
> Cheers


Best be quick, rain is forcast


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would suggest some SRP before the EGP. Imagine it costs £1000 per bottle, very thin layers are the key


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

On the advice of someone on this forum I put my EGP into a squirt bottle and when I use it I spray some onto a MF applicator pad and gently rub onto the car in long overlapping strokes. I try to give it an hour to cure at which point its a doddle to buff off and having done my whole car with it yesterday I remember what a very good and easy to use product it is, as Avanti said it realy does add depth and make the flake in metallic paint "pop" !


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Uruk

Any particular bottle? I have some EGP, and have read and considered doing the same but wondered is there are any issues clogging the spray mechanism.

Cheers.

Tony


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm going to try some of this sometime, heard nothing but good about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Like most Autoglym products they are overlooked simply because there so avalible. It seems everyone wants something 'exclusive'.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

03OKH said:


> Uruk
> 
> Any particular bottle? I have some EGP, and have read and considered doing the same but wondered is there are any issues clogging the spray mechanism.
> 
> ...


Mine is in a Megs QD bottle and has been for over a year now and I've had no problems. The only thing I would say is that because I only use it every 6 months I think the bit in the nozzle goes a bit thick so the first squirt is a bit stiff but as I'm spraying onto a MF applicator it makes no difference, just remember to give it a very good shake before using it. :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

How wierd is that, mine is in a megs qd bottle too!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> How wierd is that, mine is in a megs qd bottle too!


Great minds think alike my friend............

or is it fools seldom differ :thumb:


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Why don't you skip the Extra Gloss Protection and go straight for Autoglym HD Wax?


----------

